# Embryoglue



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi I am due to have my 2nd fet after my failed fet in February. I have been offered embryo glue by the clinic, however I have no known implantation issues and a lining of 8.9mm on day 10 scan. There is limited evidence for embryoglue but also limited studies and I'm interested to know if this has been something that has worked for them?

Thanks

Emma


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I think you just have to weigh what evidence you have and make a decision and go for it. I think if you don't have implantation issues, it might not make a difference. My first successful cycle, I was not offered embryoglue and still got a BFP. My son is 3 next month. I then went for FET with blast from same cycle. I was offered embryoglue, and thought I'd give it a try as in the scheme of things, it didn't seem a vast amount of money, and wouldn't do any harm, if it didn't work. I also got a BFP and my daughter is now 7 months old. So I have had success thankfully with and without. I didn't have any issues first time either. So I don't really think there is any benefit but then again, no disadvantage.
I know this won't really help but wanted to give you my input. Good luck


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you. I don't know if I have implantation issues or not. Only one failed cycle and my lining was good, but didn't implant. Have been pregnant before though. Hard to weigh up! Thanks x


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I haven't tried the embryo glue so don't have any good advice but I did have a scratch on my successful cycle and really do think it helped. Having fet next month and having another scratch this week. Good luck x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

My consultant said that embryoglue doesn't do anything but that it won't do any harm,I had asked to have it but as have no implantation issues decided not to have it. If you want to try it then it won't harm your chances,do what feels right. In the grand scheme of things its a cheap add on so worth considering


----------



## IkeaMonkey (Apr 17, 2014)

We had embryoglue with our fresh cycle - we were told its standard practice at St Mary's - which resulted in our now 18 month old son, so I only have good things to say about it, but admit we wouldn't know any different as never had a cycle without it. I will be checking it's used in our frozen cycle, which we've requested this morning. It won't do any harm, so like the previous poster said, I'd definitely say use it xx


----------

